# Ample Sound Releases: Ample Bass Upright (ABU)



## Jason Morin (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello!! 

Ample Bass Upright is a virtual upright bass instrument. It is now available for 119$ at
http://www.amplesound.net/en/purchase.asp


*Download and try the full trial of Ample Bass Upright:*

http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp
For MAC and PC





*System Requirements:*

-5 GB of free hard disk space.
-Windows Vista or newer, Pentium 4 or Athlon processor with 2 GB RAM.
-Mac OS X 10.7 or higher, Intel-based Mac with 2 GB RAM.
-AU, VST, AAX or RTAS host application and professional sound card recommended. Stand-alone version included.

*Samples:*

-ABU has a 4.26 GB sample library which is naturally recorded on every single fret. No destructive editing and dynamic processing are applied.
-Features 6 articulations: Sustain, Mute, Natural Harmonic, Hammer On & Pull Off, Legato Slide, Slide in & out.
-The Legato articulations can be used to achieve legato notes of any duration, speed, pitch and polyphony.
-Alternate Tuning.

*Features:*

*-New sample engine applied to both plugged and unplugged:*

ABU is designed from the ground up to be the most versatile bass virtual instrument available today with a new level of expressiveness. ABU not only performs as an extraordinary acoustic instrument by playback partially from mic samples, but also as an electric instrument by playback partially from DI samples, creating a more dynamic and subtle playing experience. Furthermore, users can mix and process Mics and DI separately to get a variety of sound.

*-Multiple stereo and mono modes:*

ABU uses more mics to record every detail of upright bass from neck, body and ambience and provides 2 stereo modes and 2 mono modes on mix interface. Users can adjust volumes of mics and width to get more options in stereo mode, in which ABU has rich expressiveness even for solo. For mono modes, ABU can play an important role of middle-low end in a band steadily.

*-Fretless slide system:*

Different from any other product of Ample Sound, ABU's slide mechanism is designed specifically for fretless instrument which can reproduce the smoothness of fretless legato with any duration, speed, pitch and polyphony.





*More info at*

http://www.amplesound.net

https://twitter.com/AmpleSoundNet

https://www.facebook.com/AmpleSoundTech/


*THANK YOU!! *


----------



## adamsample (Aug 19, 2016)

this sounds really good.  love the Can't Stop Running cover!


----------



## re-peat (Aug 20, 2016)

*http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/SB_Examples/AmpleABU.mp3 (A little exercise)* with the ABU.
_


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you!!!!

re-peat, may i ask for your permission to post your : A little exercise on our facebook page? OR maybe if you have a soundcloud we could link it?


----------



## re-peat (Aug 20, 2016)

Feel free to use it in any way you like, Jason. All yours.
And thanks for yet another excellent AmpleSound instrument.

_


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you re-peat!









and here's a review from Ruben!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 23, 2016)

I am gushing at the Can't stop running and @re-peat demos. Fantastic work.

I have the Amplesound Nylon and I think the sound, interface and everything about it is brilliant.

I have been waiting for an upright. This says instabuynobrainertakemymoney like no other library ever has. I look forward to taking this for a spin.


----------



## Jason Morin (Aug 30, 2016)

Ample Bass Upright is available for an introductory price of $119 . We also are offering a 20% off for 2 in 1 Acoustic Bass bundle (ABU and ABA) until September 19th:

http://www.amplesound.net/en/purchase.asp


*Last but not least, download and try the full trial of Ample Bass Upright:*

http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp

For MAC and PC


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 30, 2016)

This is one of the absolute best VI's for upright bass I have ever played and I have a ton of them. Extremely playable, fast and inspiring!


----------

